# Another Simple Tool; A Strap Wrench From Odd Bits.....



## brino (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi All,

We picked up a small car for running around town. Much smaller than the vehicles I am accustomed to working on.
When it came time to change the oil filter not only did I actually need ramps to get myself under it (!) but I quickly realized that there was no way I could reach the filter. I could barely see it from below.

I do have a couple of strap wrenches, but they are all like this:


or this:




They all have the handle in the same plane as the gripping band, there was no way I could get one on the oil filter let alone swing it.

Of course it was also late on a Sunday, so I needed to use the parts I had available.

I took a piece of black pipe and milled a slot:



welded a spare socket into the other end:



and found an old dog collar for the strap:







It worked great for reaching up into the tight spot for the oil filter.

Simple, cheap and effective!

-brino


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice job Brino. Mike


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 1, 2016)

I love it Brino!


----------



## mikey (Sep 2, 2016)

Great idea, Brino!


----------



## thomas s (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice going to make one.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 2, 2016)

That could be useful for removing lathe chucks as well.


----------



## David S (Sep 2, 2016)

Great job!  Just think of all the money we could save if we used up more of the scrap we have sitting around...especially for little used specialty tools.

David


----------



## brino (Sep 2, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> That could be useful for removing lathe chucks as well.



I have certainly used the "commercial" strap wrench I have with the rubber strap (like the first picture) for that.
The rubber grabs the chuck very well.

-brino


----------



## brino (Sep 2, 2016)

David S said:


> Just think of all the money we could save if we used up more of the scrap we have sitting around...



That's the spirit I am trying to instill in my sons. 
The idea that they can do it themselves; and probably better and cheaper than a "store bought" solution.

-brino


----------



## Chip Hacket (Sep 2, 2016)

Very clever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanddan (Sep 3, 2016)

Brilliant!


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 3, 2016)

brino said:


> I have certainly used the "commercial" strap wrench I have with the rubber strap (like the first picture) for that.
> The rubber grabs the chuck very well.
> 
> -brino



Actually I was thinking of using a leather belt wrapped around the pulley for a stuck chuck.  The rubber one I have has too much give.  I use a wooden block under the chuck and I can brace the chuck key on it.


----------



## fixit (Sep 3, 2016)

I've had one like that for years, works great very useful. GOOD IDEA


----------



## brino (Sep 3, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> Actually I was thinking of using a leather belt wrapped around the pulley for a stuck chuck.



Charles, 
You just extended the idea for me!
I am going to save my next broken/frayed v-belt and put a handle on it. I can see it being useful for holding the shaft on lawn-mowers, drill presses, etc....anywhere regular pulleys are used.

Thanks! 

-brino


----------



## pstemari (Sep 3, 2016)

That's a brilliant bit of work

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

